# algae on sag



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

My Sag got a bad case of what appears to be black beard algae, or maybe hair algae. I have posted a pic for you guys to help me id it.

Stats:
20 Long
eco-com
CO2 injection
I use dry ferts from Rex
65w light/10hr
dosing regime:
-50% WC change weekly 
- 1/8 tsp KN03 3x a week 
- 1/32 tsp KH2P04 3x/week 
- 1/32 tsp K2S04 3x a week 
- 2 mL Trace 3x a week
(now cut in half)

Plants:
Sag
anubias
java fern
Crinum calamistratum
HC
Dwarf Hair Grass
Java Moss

Fish and Inverts:
4 Dwarf Puffers
2 Amano Shrimp
5 Cherry Shrimp
3 Otos

I have cut down on ferts, light time, and turned up CO2. Are these the right steps?

My main question is, can I just cut off the sag from about 2" from roots? Would they die?


----------



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

wow i had the same thing happen...you should probably add some faster growing plants. I had crypts and dwarf sag and had the algae run me over. I ended up trimming what was affected and then increased CO2 and added more plants. It has helped a little bit. Sag is pretty fragile, so scraping off the algae doesnt work too hot...you damage a lot of the plant that way. I guess I would suggest trimming it with scissors...tough algae to beat.


----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

This is suppose to be dwarf sag, I forgot to write that. I figured scrubbing wouldn't be a great idea. I really don't think I have the room for crypts.


----------



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

Sorry if that was vague...i didnt mean get some crypts...i was just suggesting some faster growing plants to possibly help out compete the BBA. I hate that stuff....hard to get rid of.

PS: I like your puffer!!!


----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

lowfi said:


> Sorry if that was vague...i didnt mean get some crypts...i was just suggesting some faster growing plants to possibly help out compete the BBA. I hate that stuff....hard to get rid of.
> 
> PS: I like your puffer!!!


Oh thanks
I am about to give up on plants. I spent 4 hours cleaning this tank a couple weeks ago, and it looks the same. I just can't keep algae out, but I guess I will have to get some fast growing plants. What are some that don't get over 12"?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm not sure that the algae is BBA. Based on this site, http://www.aquariumalgae.blogspot.com/, it looks more like green beard algae, which may be a form of green dust algae. In any case, reducing the fertilizer dosage isn't likely to be a fix for it. You could try Excel, dosed at about 1.5 to 2 times the recommended dosage, and big water changes for a few days, every day. That should kill off any BBA with no problem and might be effective against what you have.


----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

Would doing a light out do the same?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

nicklovgren said:


> Would doing a light out do the same?


A black out would not kill BBA. That is a tough algae, but Excel is very effective against it.


----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

Ok, I'm gonna start it tomorrow. Do I still use ferts during this process? Should I try to physically remove all the algae I can find? Should I cut off light or CO2 at all? Will 3 days be enough of should I do this for 5 or more? Thanks for the help everyone, I was about to give up on this.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

A question for you - do you have a NO3 and a PO4 test kit? If so, have you tested your levels of these two? I'd be curious. 

I am going to take a different approach here, and say that if this was my tank, I'd cut down on the photoperiod to 8-9hours max, and cut down on my macros to 2X a week instead of 3X. I also agree on trying the Excel approach. It also does not look like bba to me, more like hair algae. Good luck. Let us know your progress.


----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

Bert H said:


> A question for you - do you have a NO3 and a PO4 test kit? If so, have you tested your levels of these two? I'd be curious.


To answer your question, no, I do not have a NO3 or PO4 test kit. I better invest in one. I already have hair aglae in here, it's all over the aquarium walls and plants and substrate. I had to trim my HC and dwarf grass, which sucks because I'm trying to get it all to grow out. I will take your advice on the macros. Well thanks, and I will keep this thread going with my progress.


----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

Well I physically removed all the aglae and alot of plants that just weren't doing it for me. I had to trim my sag and HC which kinda sucks. I also removed alot of substrate that had algae growing off it. I added about 2x dose of excel after doing a 50% water change. I am gonna add a lil bit of ferts too.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Don't just add "a little bit of ferts". You need to find a fertilizing scheme that appeals to you and follow it. PPS pro is the latest one to be described here, but EI is a good one too (I use it). Then get the KNO3, KH2PO4, and trace mix needed and dose per one of those methods.


----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

I have all the ferts. but I will look into fert regime. On top of that, I only used a lil bit because I wasn't sure if I should be using ferts during this process.


----------

